# Asparagus Tart?



## kadesma (Dec 28, 2012)

This is yummy and easy to do just get puff pastry defrost and lightly  roll it out on a lightly floured surface to about a 1/4 in. thickness cut into four rectangles place some caramelised onions on top of your pastry, now top this with 4-5 pieces of asparagus then sprinkle the asparagus with grated parmesan cheese. bake at 325-350 oven 25 min or til puffed and golden. 
enjoy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2012)

I love this, it's one of my favorite fancy appetizer dishes!  Thanks for reminding me, Ma!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love this, it's one of my favorite fancy appetizer dishes! Thanks for reminding me, Ma!


 You're so welcome.
hugs,
ma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds great Kades


----------



## chopper (Dec 29, 2012)

I've made something like this before (after babetoo suggested it), but didn't know to add caramelized onions.  That sounds yummy!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2012)

chopper said:


> I've made something like this before (after babetoo suggested it), but didn't know to add caramelized onions. That sounds yummy!


 I love onion anything. It just seems to improve the taste.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds yummy! I love onions and asparagus. Did you use fresh or canned?


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Sounds yummy! I love onions and asparagus. Did you use fresh or canned?


 I found some tiny ones that I grabbed right now they were so good and tasty, I don't like them canned they always taste like the tin.
Use fresh sweetie.
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh Yumm!  Yet another way to use my perfectly caramelized crock pot onions! I love my little baggies of goodness I have in the freezer.  Thanks so much Kades, I need to pick up some asparagus at the market, but guess what one of my NYE apps will be?  Sounds just delish!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Oh Yumm! Yet another way to use my perfectly caramelized crock pot onions! I love my little baggies of goodness I have in the freezer. Thanks so much Kades, I need to pick up some asparagus at the market, but guess what one of my NYE apps will be? Sounds just delish!


I'm so glad you like the recipe. I Love it and plan to make some again on next Ma's Sunday. Enjoy Kayelle and thanks for letting me know.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 30, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I found some tiny ones that I grabbed right now they were so good and tasty, I don't like them canned they always taste like the tin.
> Use fresh sweetie.
> kades


 
I'll make it when asparagus is in season again


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 31, 2012)

kadesma said:


> This is yummy and easy to do just get puff pastry defrost and lightly  roll it out on a lightly floured surface to about a 1/4 in. thickness cut into four rectangles place some caramelised onions on top of your pastry, now top this with 4-5 pieces of asparagus then sprinkle the asparagus with grated parmesan cheese. bake at 325-350 oven 25 min or til puffed and golden.
> enjoy
> kades



Kades, I found some fresh asparagus although this time of year, the price was more like the cost of truffles, but I don't care.  
One question...do you fold over the rectangles or leave them flat?
I can't wait for tonight.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 31, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Kades, I found some fresh asparagus although this time of year, the price was more like the cost of truffles, but I don't care.
> One question...do you fold over the rectangles or leave them flat?
> I can't wait for tonight.


 Kayelle,
I leave them flat they do their own thing in the oven Thank you for the birthday wishes. Have a wonderful New Year.

kades


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 31, 2012)

Gotch Kades!  Thanks so much.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 1, 2013)

They were just yummy Kades!  This is a keeper to be sure.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 1, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> They were just yummy Kades! This is a keeper to be sure.


 Thank you for letting me know. I'm so pleased you like them.
kades


----------

